# How much grain for a doe in milk?



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Just curious what everyone feeds their milking does for grain. This is my first time milking and I give my ND doe about 2 cups of fortified grain plus about a cup of BOSS daily while she's on the stand. She gets browse, graze and hay, as well as minerals and kelp meal free choice. She's still nursing 10 week old kids and I'm milking once a day in the evening (separate them during the day). I get about 2 cups of milk a day.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I feed my ND/Pygmy's 3 cups of grain alfalfa mix 50/50 and about 1/4 cup shredded beet pulp split into 2 feedings, morning and night. I get about the same amount of milk from them but my does freshened 6 months ago and do not have kids nursing anymore. I think that is probably to much BOSS, I am kind of new to goats but I am pretty sure you are only supposed to feed that in small amounts. Also your doe probably could produce more milk if you fed more grain and added alfalfa pellets but if you choose to do this do it gradually so she does not get sick. I am new to milking also so hopefully you will get some more comments. My new full size Lamancha doe is currently getting 4 cups twice daily and 1 cup of shredded beet pulp but I am slowly working her up to 6 cups twice daily.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is definitely too much BOSS. She should only be getting a small handful. You could add some alfalfa pellets.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok thanks. When I go to twice daily milkings should I split the grain ration or add more? This doe is a real piggy, though she's very healthy and not overweight. She gobbles her food and will eat pretty much anything...raw garlic is a favourite, as are radishes. Don't worry, I don't give her very much of those!

The thing is that she eats so fast that's about how much grain I have to give her just to give myself time to milk! I even "hide" her grain under hay that I put in her feed tray too, and still she gobbles!

Can you tell me more about the BOSS and why it's not good to give that much? I have a lot to learn, but someone told me it's high protein and they should get a cupful daily when does are in milk.

I will definitely try adding some alfalfa pellets. I'm just starting to get a bit more milk as I increase her feed by bits and get better at milking. Today I got 2.5 cups, so am hopeful I'll find the right balance soon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

It's not that BOSS is high protein, it's that it's high fat (40% or greater) I have mixed it 50/50 with my grain before to put weight on them when they get dragged down at peak production. But I have Alpines, so there is a big of a difference. 

I would do 1/2 a cup for her, and feed more grain, or add some alfalfa pellets if she'll eat them.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, ok that makes sense. I wonder if this particular doe might actually need it though...she's always been on the thin side of normal, now that I have other goats to compare her to. 

On one end of the spectrum is my tubby little wether, and on the other is my current milking doe who has always had a slight build. Her kid from last year has a similar build, but our newest doe is definitely more "sturdy".

She's been getting this amount since the kids were born 10 weeks ago (we worked up to it during her last month of pregnancy) and she still has a slight build. She's nursing triplets and I'd say her weight really hasn't changed much overall since we first got her. I understand some goats just need more feed to keep weight on?


----------

